# Snoopy Combs - 8 year old Siberian Husky / Australian Shepard Mix



## Luann Combs (Jul 20, 2012)

Snoopy has been a wonderful dog. My husband got her as a puppy (That is a picture of snoopy sitting on his lap, which she looks forward to every day.) and she was his pick of the litter. She is half and half mix of Sib Husky and Aus Shepard. She is great with children and knows so many words it isn't funny! She is very expressive in her eyes and powerfully strong. She loves to pull, and would make a pretty good sled dog I think. She is getting along pretty well with our new lab mix, although they have had some scuffles. We are learning to manage the two females so they get along as pals most of the time. Snoopy is losing weight and new photos are soon to come. Thanks for all who encouraged us on this. Her coat feels like rabbit fur, it is the most amazing thing. So of course out in public everyone wants to pet her and she kindly lets them.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

pretty girl.....looks like she could use a few less groceries, tho....a friend always tells me her dogs aren't fat they're "fluffy" ....at 8 yrs, i'd really try to get that weight down...it'll extend her life and help w/ her joints as she ages....


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

tirluc said:


> pretty girl.....looks like she could use a few less groceries, tho....a friend always tells me her dogs aren't fat they're "fluffy" ....at 8 yrs, i'd really try to get that weight down...it'll extend her life and help w/ her joints as she ages....


Indeed.

Very pretty!! Love how her ears are black, no wonder how she was named Snoopy!


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

She sure is one cutie!

~Erica~


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Cute looking dog!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Cute dog!! I agree with the weight loss though.


----------



## Luann Combs (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you and yes, she is on a diet and I should post a newer photo soon. I agree, and exercise is helping too.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

a man that goes to the dog club w/ us during the wk (he has one of my Kilt's brothers) has a 10 (almost 11) yr old BC from a different breeder....when they 1st started coming out w/ us 2 summers ago, Jay, the 10 yr old, was 72#......the vet never said a word to him about bringing his weight down, but i got Terry on board w/ him and getting it down....he now weighs in at 46-48# (it fluctuates back and forth) and the dog has soooooooo much more pep....the vet keeps telling him he needs to put about 5 more # on him and i can't understand why...even when his weight is up in the 48 area, he seems more sluggish....


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Luann Combs (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow, your dogs are beautiful. Snoopy has slimmed down. She hates the camera, and I am going to get a recent shot of her outside in the backyard very soon. I appreciate the encouragement on her weight loss too. I haven't weighed her and I will do that too! Maybe there is a thread going for this sort of thing? Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Luann Combs said:


> Wow, your dogs are beautiful. Snoopy has slimmed down. She hates the camera, and I am going to get a recent shot of her outside in the backyard very soon. I appreciate the encouragement on her weight loss too. I haven't weighed her and I will do that too! Maybe there is a thread going for this sort of thing? Thanks and have a great day!


I think it would be great to start a thread to show her progress!


----------

